# What types of fodder can I feed?



## Leddagger16 (May 17, 2016)

I recently began experimenting with fodder for chickens and horses and i wondered if I could feed fodder to my desert Tortoises and if so what kind and how much? Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2016)

fod·der
ˈfädər/
_noun_

*1*.
food, especially dried hay or feed, for cattle and other livestock.

Fodder is usually chopped up hay mixed with a bit of molasses for binding. Baby tortoises usually won't eat hay until they get to be about 3 or 4 years old, and then grass hay is best.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2016)

What species are you feeding and what do you mean by "fodder"? That is a general term that means different things to different people.


----------



## Leddagger16 (May 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> What species are you feeding and what do you mean by "fodder"? That is a general term that means different things to different people.


I believe they are Sanoran desert tortoises. By fodder I mean sprouting seeds in water and feeding them after 7 days of growing. I would assume that timothy or alfalfa would be okay for this.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2016)

Sprouted seeds are usually more nutritional than the plant they later turn into, however, we always tell people to feed their tortoises a varied diet. A diet of sprouted seeds doesn't sound 'varied.' Your desert tortoises would wander the desert eating as many different kinds of edible weeds and grasses that they could find. You should also do that for them. There are many edible weeds, especially this time of year. Tom has put together a nice list for you to choose from, but don't just choose one or two. Remember - variety:

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2016)

...and judging from the picture shown in your avatar, I'm going out on a limb here and saying I think they would benefit from being soaked daily for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2016)

I took a look at your previous threads and looking at a previously posted picture I see that the light sits on the screen. Small screen like that filters out quite a bit of the UVB. If this is still the set-up you're using, you may see a bit more activity from them if you cut a hole in the screen for the UV light.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2016)

Leddagger16 said:


> I believe they are Sanoran desert tortoises. By fodder I mean sprouting seeds in water and feeding them after 7 days of growing. I would assume that timothy or alfalfa would be okay for this.



I prefer orchard grass hay or bermuda hay, but fresh timothy sprouts should work just fine. I grow alfalfa here and feed it to all of my tortoises. I let it grow and get established for at least a few weeks before cutting it though. After that I cut it regularly as it re-grows.

I feed a lot of the things that Yvonne listed there too. Grape vines, spineless opuntia and mulberry trees are all great food and will survive where you are.


----------

